# Triton TRA001 and Incra Installation



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

A few months ago Amazon had a woodworking sale and I was able to pick up a new Triton TRA001 for $196.65 after tax and free Prime shipping. It's a popular router on this forum so I thought I'd post a few unboxing pictures of what you get with what was the North American package. It's not officially for sale at Amazon currently, likely due to a change in distributor from Kreg to Toolstream.

Later I'll post my initial Incra plate and Incra table installation.



The box was a bit beat up but there's plenty of styrofoam padding on the inside.











Specifications:











Contents: router, edge guide assembly, 1/4" and 1/2" collets, table height adjustment crank, collet wrench.




















Here is the edge guide installed. It's held to the router base by 2 spring loaded bolts through the keyhole slots. Edge guide is adjustable via screw down clamps.




















Router inverted showing where the table height adjustment clamp attaches to the fine adjustment knob.











Here is removal of the base plate for installation on a router table insert. Requires removal of four Philips head screws and the two edge guide attachment bolts. If you don't remove the bolts, then your plate will wobble on the underside of the router base. This got me confused for a while! :blink:











For table installation you will want to remove the plunger spring. The spring cap is held in place via a small Philips head screw. Twist the cap ever so slightly and it will jump like a jack-in-the-box... hold onto that cap or it will fly! Replace cap & retention screw once you remove the spring.




















The router is now ready for installation on a router plate!


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

good pics, & perfect timing for me, i will be unboxing a TRA001/AU in the next few days (my first router) so it will be interesting to see if there are any differences in the package contents between the US and Aust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow they sure look bullet proof .Thanks for the pictures


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great purchase, Steve.

I have an older TRA001 and a newer TRB001.

I do not remove the edge guide attachment bolts, and have never had a wobble....

Just make sure the heads are below the base plate. I leave my base plate on when attaching to the table insert and use slightly longer bolts..


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> ...
> 
> I do not remove the edge guide attachment bolts, and have never had a wobble....
> 
> Just make sure the heads are below the base plate. I leave my base plate on when attaching to the table insert and use slightly longer bolts..


I was wondering at first if I needed to remove the black sub-base plate before mounting onto a router table insert. I figured if I kept the sub-base installed as a spacer between the insert place then it was more chance of the router being installed at an angle or more crevices for dust to get caught or airflow leaks.

It would have been a better design, in my opinion, for the edge guide attachment bolts to be flush with the base to avoid the need to uninstall them.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

*Incra Router Insert Mounting and Table Installation*

I'm new to routing and after seeing the difficulty some of the other forum members have setting up their first router table I decided to purchase my initial solution.

I purchased an "used, like-new condition" INCRA RT2432CM Router Table on sale at Amazon for $143.71, which included tax and free Prime shipping. Well, when I received the table, one of the previous purchasers used a utility knife to open the packaging tape and gouged the router table pretty bad-- certainly not "like-new condition"! 

After a call to Amazon Customer Service and a long wait for a manager, they refunded 50% so my total cost was only $71.86! That's less than the cost of a new INCRA MagnaLOCK Plate itself so I consider it a deal regardless of the table imperfections.

I called Incra the next day and they shipped the MagnaLOCK plate separately. 

Anyway, here's the unboxing and installation:












It was a pleasant surprise to receive both a miter slot and T-slot! You can only get this from Incra via their router tables. All pictures and videos only show the miter slot. I asked if it could be purchased separately, but it can't.












Not sure if you can see it here, but there are two faint utility knife lines running down the centerline of the table. 





















Incra MagnaLOCK Plate contents: the 7518 plate fitting Triton and PC 7518, 3 MagnaLOCK rings, 3 hex keys (magnet levelers, plate levelers, and ?), 10 plate levelers, 1 offset lock screw, 4 pan head bolts provided extra to mount a Triton, a freehand guide, and 4 black mounting bolts that are not for the Triton.












Since I got the insert plate shipped to me for free (part of Amazon purchase), I went a little crazy buying a few CleanSweep rings due to a 10% coupon and Incra threw in free shipping. I ordered the set, the full MagnaLOCK insert, and the PC bushing ring. Of course the set went on sale for $5 less the next business day. I should have called them up...












Here is a closeup of the offset lock bolt. There is very little gap between the plate and the factory cut recessed plate hole, but tightening this bolt removes any play. Unfortunately it also raises the adjacent corner of the plate when tightened, so it throws off leveling.












Closeup of the freehand pin:












As the plate comes from the factory, the ring sits a little proud of the plate. You have to lower it down a bit so that it's flush.




















Now for leveling the plate, it sits low about a 1/16". Time to raise it up! Used fingers to gauge a level surface. This was very time consuming.





















Once you get everything looking level, push in at each corner to detect any wobble. Repeat leveling! Not sure if I went through a lot of beers because leveling took so long, or that the beers made it take so long. 












Next- decide how to align the router onto the plate. The angle is skewed so you have a few choices. I went with the first choice so that if I drill an adjustment crank hole I can use it with the fence in place. Also, you get a bit more clearance for a dust extraction hose this way. The hose will have less of a bend radius if it is pointed towards the longer direction of the plate. (It's tough to explain- I'll add some dust collection pics later.)





















AAH! The router doesn't fit! 












With the height fully raised and the collet lock pin engaged, it's one handed bit changing! Super simple.












And, here's the finished product! Showing a 1/2" shank Freud Stool Bit.












Now I just need a fence... :wacko:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great stuff Steve . Liking your pics and commentary .
Steve your lucky as I wanted to get clean sweep plates but there only available in the US.
There not available on amazon.ca (as most things) and if I order threw the Incra site there's going to be a very long wait and brokerage etc . 

From the pics the Incra plate looks like it fits well . Are you saying there is actually a small amount of play there before locking the cam?


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd order those CleanSweep rings right now. They're actually $5 off again today! Incrementaltools.com link. Use code "FREESHIP2" for free shipping!

The plate fits just fine without the cam screw. There is a very, very slight bit of slack you can pick up with the cam... but it really throws the whole leveling off if you tighten it. I just slightly turned mine almost to no effect.

I put a 3' metal straight edge on edge along the top and I saw no light coming through between the plate.

The only bad thing about the 10 leveling screws is that it's probably only good for one router table. I want to also use this plate and router in a table saw insert I've yet to build, and I'm going to have to use the Kreg corner levelers for the TS insert so I don't mess up the Incra RT levelers. No big deal. I won't have to route out a shelf for the insert then either!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> I'd order those CleanSweep rings right now. They're actually $5 off again today! Incrementaltools.com link. Use code "FREESHIP2" for free shipping!
> 
> The plate fits just fine without the cam screw. There is a very, very slight bit of slack you can pick up with the cam... but it really throws the whole leveling off if you tighten it. I just slightly turned mine almost to no effect.
> 
> ...


Steve I purchased an mdf plate that goes under the Incra plate and it was very cheap .
The way I'm reading it you have to cut the hole all the way threw then attach this plate underneath . It has those same adjusting screws

http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_CleanSweep_Router_Table_Adapter_p/inc-csadapter.htm


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> I'd order those CleanSweep rings right now. They're actually $5 off again today! Incrementaltools.com link. Use code "FREESHIP2" for free shipping!


Steve I will check this out but last time I did the free shipping is only available in the USA only . To drive across the border to Montana shipping outlet will cost me more in fuel than there worth :stop:


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Steve I purchased an mdf plate that goes under the Incra plate and it was very cheap .
> The way I'm reading it you have to cut the hole all the way threw then attach this plate underneath . It has those same adjusting screws
> 
> INCRA CleanSweep Router Table Adapter




I did see that Incra under-table mount and was going to use it for my TS insert. I think it's primarily for the CleanSweep bucket. There are cut outs in the corners for the Kreg Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers.

Once you set up the Incra plate's leveling screws, it's only good for the peculiarities of one RT. You're dealing with adjustments nearing 1/1000". You could readjust the screws if you switch to a different RT, but that would get very frustrating very quick.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice addition.

It looks like you have everything you need.

Let us know how you like using it.


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

*height rod?*

I've got one of these uninstalled (Tritons) as well and was wondering about your Incra plate? Correct me if I'm mistaken but don't you need to drill a hole for your height changing rod to go through? 
Love to know how that went (if you did) and it seems it'd be a tricky to ensure you get it lined up perfectly? 
Love to hear if you did this! Thx.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

You do have to drill a hole in the aluminum for the Triton's above-the-table height adjustment crank; however, I haven't done that yet. I've done my height adjustments so far just simply reaching under the table.

I was going to use the black bottom plate and align it on the Incra plate to accurately locate the access hole.

I don't have a drill press at my disposal. That's pretty much what kept me from drilling it out.


----------

